
Ascii Art Generator - saratonite
https://asciiartgen.now.sh/
======
vortico
Looks like a frontend for the command line utility FIGlet
([http://www.figlet.org/](http://www.figlet.org/)) or toilet
([http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/toilet](http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/toilet)).

~~~
sgt
Except it's actually worse than typical frontends. It's maybe cleaner looking,
but it doesn't allow you to test all font types at the same time.

~~~
StefanPopp
[http://www.network-science.de/ascii/](http://www.network-science.de/ascii/)
This one exists since 1996 and allows all fonts to be rendered. Option is very
far on to top of font selection drop—down.

Edit: that to this

~~~
xiconfjs
This!

------
guardian5x
Here is another one, that lets you test all styles at once:
[http://patorjk.com/software/taag/](http://patorjk.com/software/taag/)

~~~
tenryuu
Prefer this one a lot, used it for a long time.

Figlet's still figlet at the end of the day

------
Grue3
The best ASCII art editor I've seen is
[http://www.jave.de/](http://www.jave.de/) . It's basically like MS Paint, but
for ASCII art.

------
ThoAppelsin
For Windows users, I strongly recommend trying this beauty:
[https://ascgendotnet.jmsoftware.co.uk/screenshots/](https://ascgendotnet.jmsoftware.co.uk/screenshots/)

It has numerous features for customization, such as specification for
characters to be used in the art, font face, size. It mat export to text or
png of the text in color. It allows you to adjust the color levels of the
source image, or crop it on the fly.

It is not exactly the same type of software, as it actually generates using a
source image. I use it sometimes to make gifts for friends.

------
ddtaylor
Does anyone know a tool like this that doesn't send queries to the server? I
know there are command-line options, but I'm looking for something like a
github.io URL that has no server-side component.

~~~
sshine
There appears to be at least two ECMAScript implementations that are
compatible with the FIGlet font specification:

[https://github.com/scottgonzalez/figlet-
js](https://github.com/scottgonzalez/figlet-js)

[https://github.com/patorjk/figlet.js](https://github.com/patorjk/figlet.js)

~~~
OskarS
There's something hilarious and wonderful about the phrase "compatible with
the FIGlet font specification".

------
okanesen
There is also Monodraw[0] for Mac which is an editor for ASCII art.

[0]: [https://monodraw.helftone.com/](https://monodraw.helftone.com/)

------
enesunal
Generating all the styles at once could be helpful. Nice work

------
Cypher
[http://patorjk.com/software/taag/#p=display&h=0&v=0&f=Doh&t=...](http://patorjk.com/software/taag/#p=display&h=0&v=0&f=Doh&t=Ascii%20Art)

------
linker3000
Generate your own (manually):

TheDraw

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheDraw](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheDraw)

------
GavinAnderegg
Can someone explain the `eftichess` type here? It seems to be mapped to
sounds, maybe? I'm not able to find much information about it.

~~~
okramcivokram
Looks like it's chess symbols, by Michel Eftimakis. See the raw font:
[https://github.com/xero/figlet-
fonts/blob/master/eftichess.f...](https://github.com/xero/figlet-
fonts/blob/master/eftichess.flf)

------
dsign
Just what I needed to caption sections of code in SublimeText ...

~~~
proto-n
There are plugins for that!
[https://github.com/adamchainz/SublimeFiglet](https://github.com/adamchainz/SublimeFiglet)

